# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Diminutive of Oleg

## LinH

Hi! 
I'm wondering if anyone knows any diminutives of "oleg." I'm looking for ones that are cute and affectionate. Thanks in advance.   ::

----------


## луговой лютик

Olya, Olezha, Olezhen'ka

----------


## LinH

Thanks a lot! But isn't Olya a diminutive of "Olga" (a girl's name)? Or does it work for "Oleg" too? And, just want to be sure, the other two names are for a guy, right? Thanks again.

----------


## Dogboy182

for olga it's олья and oleg, it's оля. (right?)

----------


## astarz41

Olya for Oleg?? Never heard that before... 
Оля is for Ольга. 
Oleg doesn't really have a ccommon diminutive like Sasha and Kostya. People just usually say Oleg. Olezhka etc are more like "kiddy" names, you know?

----------


## Dogboy182

Im almost positive it's Олья, there is a girl named olga in my 2nd period and i always hear the ль.

----------


## astarz41

Maybe they just say it the English way? Like when people say Anya here it always sounds like Анья, but really it's supposed to be Аня. So same for Olya, unless her name is different on purpose? I dunno    ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

There is no soft L. But maybe the "ля" can sound this way.

----------


## Dogboy182

maybe, it does, but it's _defineatly_ not an Л.

----------


## луговой лютик

> Olya for Oleg?? Never heard that before... 
> Оля is for Ольга. 
> Oleg doesn't really have a ccommon diminutive like Sasha and Kostya. People just usually say Oleg. Olezhka etc are more like "kiddy" names, you know?

 Why don't you take everything for granted? LOL
Why do you need special comfirmation? http://www.doukhobor.org/Commonnames.htm

----------


## astarz41

> Why don't you take everything for granted? LOL
> Why do you need special comfirmation? http://www.doukhobor.org/Commonnames.htm

 Because I have never once heard an Oleg referred to as Olya. So I wouldn't recommend coming up to a guy named Oleg and calling him Olya unless you know for sure he'd get it....  :P

----------


## Dogboy182

i think it was just the ля. I heard something else today, which i forgot, but it was ля and it sounded like a soft L, but it wasn't.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Yes, the L isn't soft but the я after it can maybe make it seem this way. Do you hear Russian kids at your school say it? Or Americans?

----------


## Dogboy182

> Do you hear Russian kids at your school say it? Or Americans?

 
Russians, dur ! 
I only talk to russians at school most of the time anyways. But in my 2nd period i'm surrounded by russians and we just talk for an hour. Ah, and i remembered the word. Доля. It sounds like Оля. The L appears soft, at least.

----------


## Pravit

Technically, е, я, and ю palatize the consonant before it and then add an "э", "а", or "у" sound, respectively. It's just an interesting tidbit, I don't really believe that memorizing extreme technicalities of palatization and soft and hard consonant rules ever made anyone's pronunciation better.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Yes the L does appear to be soft here. Are there a lot of Russian people in your grade? Do you speak without an accent? In my grade there are only about three other Russian speaking people besides me, but none of us speak it as well as we used to. And none of us are from Russia either.(One is Moldova, Kazakhstan, Israel, and me Ukraine) But my friend from Kazakhstan says she is Russian. Very sorry to seem off topic. Another comment, my friend who's living in Romania(She is Romanian) wishes she had learned Russian before, because of how widley spoken it is.(Useful)

----------


## translationsnmru

> Why don't you take everything for granted? LOL
> Why do you need special comfirmation? http://www.doukhobor.org/Commonnames.htm   Because I have never once heard an Oleg referred to as Olya. So I wouldn't recommend coming up to a guy named Oleg and calling him Olya unless you know for sure he'd get it....  :P

 I concur. I never heard anyone in Russia use Olya as a diminutive for Oleg, and most Olegs I know would take it as an insult. And this Canadian site can hardly be reragded as an authority on Russian language. Even if some Canadian doukhobor actually used this form in some document, it doesn't mean that it is actually used in Russian language.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Technicaly I don't really believe that memorizing extreme technicalities of palatization and soft and hard consonant rules ever made anyone's pronunciation better.

 
yea, obviously you don't need to learn them, cuz even in my case, i learned to say it just by listening to the language. Those kinds of miniscule details just come with time.   

> Are there a lot of Russian people in your grade?

 
In my grade ? i don't know, but in my school there are three or 4 hundred russians / ukrainians. 
In my second period it is just all russians and then me, and then some guy who just moved here from like kenya. 
I dont think that people in russia realize how many russians are living in america. Usually they wont believe me when i say it. They have their own apartments, towns, churches, shopping centers, banks. It's kinda cool.   

> Do you speak without an accent?

 I wish   :: . 
On shorter words /phrases, i don't have an accent (and i don't have trouble saying ы or anything either.) 
I guess i don't really have an "American" accent, but i still have one, of course because i have only been speaking russian for 1 1/2 years, but i think my pronunciation is rather well. But having an accent is one thing that  _does_ bother me. I hope to someday get rid of it completely =). Even though i fool russians almost everyday. I can pass for a russian if i try hard enough. Infact...  there is a whole thread dedicated to this http://masterrussian.net/mforum/view...t=2151&start=0 
Infact, i fooled two girls today ! _teehee!_ 
And there are acually a few sound bites of me flaoting around on this forum... But i think some of them may be even a year old ! If you   _really_ want to hear, i can just record something new =).

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Many Russian children that move to America at a relatively young age, will later develope accents in their native Russian from speaking English at school. I beleive your peers have more effect on you than your parents, but this is not always true. In my school there are also a lot of Russians, and not as many Ukrainians. In my elementary school the only Ukrainians I knew of besides me was a little girl, but she was from Western Ukraine.  
Have you ever been to Russia? Or been out of America?

----------


## Dogboy182

i would have been to russia in december, but i can't go anymore. 
Been out of ameria - I'm not allowed to answer that.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

I see. Sorry if my questions seemed to personal. If I may ask, how many languages are you studying/have studied?

----------


## луговой лютик

> I concur. I never heard anyone in Russia use Olya as a diminutive for Oleg, and most Olegs I know would take it as an insult..

 Excuse me but if you've never heard anyone in Russia use it as diminutive that doesn't necessarily mean that it's not used at all. I agree that most Olegs would take it as an insult if addressed by male but if some Oleg's g/f called him "Olya" he wouldn't be offended, IMO  

> And this Canadian site can hardly be reragded as an authority on Russian language. Even if some Canadian doukhobor actually used this form in some document, it doesn't mean that it is actually used in Russian language.

 You are absolutely right. Canadian sources won't do. Let's better apply for information to shcolar's Petrovski dictionary: http://slovari.gramota.ru/portal_sl.html?petr_imsm.htm

----------


## translationsnmru

> Excuse me but if you've never heard anyone in Russia use it as diminutive that doesn't necessarily mean that it's not used at all.

 Right, but it most probably does mean that is is a very rare usage, and hardly can be recommended to a foreign learner of Russian.

----------


## Dogboy182

just russian and german. And im not offended, i just can't answer it   ::

----------


## Pravit

Is it because of the Marines or the security clearance? Or both?   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

Both, and none... I forget exactly where i signed that peice of paper... but i know somewhere here i'm breaking my contract already !  ::   ::

----------

